#  Schulmedizin >   Sonographie weiße Flecken Milz bei 6jährigem Kind >

## Su77123q

Ein Hallo an alle! Unser Sohn bekam einen Ultraschall vom Bauchraum, da er seit einigen Monaten nachts wieder einnässt. Alles war unauffällig, aber auf der Milz sah man mehrere weiße Flecken. Der Kinderarzt war auch ratlos und fragte ob es in unserer Familie in jungen Jahren gehäuft zu Gefäßerkrankungen gekommen sei. Er will sich jetzt informieren, was diese Flecken bedeuten könnten. Nach seinem Urlaub sollen wir uns melden. 
Ich bin jetzt total verunsichert und weiß auch nicht welchen Facharzt wir noch konsultieren könnten, oder ob wir abwarten sollten.

----------


## josie

Hallo Su!  

> Ich bin jetzt total verunsichert und weiß auch nicht welchen Facharzt wir noch konsultieren könnten, oder ob wir abwarten sollten.

 Euer Kinderarzt wird sich informieren und euch dann gegebenenfalls weiter überweisen, mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen.

----------

